# Datensätze in einer JComboBox auflisten



## caty (10. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe eine Access-Datenbank, wo ein paar Datensätze stehen (Autoren von Büchern). Diese Datensätze möchte ich gerne in JComboBox auflisten. Dazu habe ich die Datensätze schon mal in ein Vector gespeichert. Aber was nun?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ein kleines Beispiel aus Quellcode wäre gut.


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2005)

....
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JComboBox.html#JComboBox(java.util.Vector)


----------



## Sky (11. Mai 2005)

caty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ein kleines Beispiel aus Quellcode wäre gut.




```
JComboBox theComboBox = new JComboBox(dataVector); // dataVector ist dein Vector mit den Daten aus der DB.
```


----------

